# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  STEP BY STEP repair VTU00M (and Others) totally dead EMMC.

## mohamed73

*So here is ATF Solution which was already released last month:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *It was a REAL First in the World Solution which took just 1 day to make analyzing 64KB eMMC BOOTROM.*  *Copy pasters will always copy paste... because they are stupid 
And they will always pretend to be "First In The World" because they have a small... (you know)*  *Anyway... Sticking to Thread Title. Without using eMMC Socket Adatpers to GROUND NAND RE# line,*  *you can* *do it manually by soldering 1 extra wire and connect it to*  *GROUND. This is not "MAGIC" Test Point... magic is only for those*  *who do not understand what is really happening *  *Step 1: Remove eMMC From PCB and Check Pinouts. * For now I will release 3 Pinouts for eMMCs will problematic firmware. 
In total there will be more than 20 kinds of PINOUTS for all Samsung BGA-153/169/162 eMMCs.  *Here eMMC NAND Factory Pinout Type A:*     *Here eMMC NAND Factory Pinout Type B:*     *Here eMMC NAND Factory Pinout Type C:*   Step 2: Solder *RED* PIN  to Ground by using a very thin wire. Then put your eMMC in the eMMC  Programming Socket like SmartGSM eMMC Socket or Moorc eMMC Socket etc...  *Step 3: ATF  Software will now detect your eMMC and eMMC Name will be "000000" by  default. If your eMMC is not detected, then check your soldering and  your eMMC Socket alignment etc...*   **** ONLY PROCEED TO STEP 4 is eMMC IS ALREADY DETECTED in ATF Software ****   *Step 4:* *Use scissors to cut thin wire which connect the RED PIN to GROUND. You can use other method to do this, but make sure that the RED PIN is NO LONGER Connected to GROUND.*  *Step 5: Perform "Samsung eMMC Firmware Update" via ATF Software.* 
Now eMMC Firmware will be Repaired  
Resize BOOT sizes, Write back EXT_CSD if necessary... 
Emmc will be like "Brand New", so don't forget to write BOOT1 and USER Partitions and set BOOT Partition Correctly.     *In Summary, You just need to GROUND NAND_RE# of NAND so that*  *BOOTROM cannot read the corrupted firmware from the NAND Chip*  *inside the eMMC. Hope it will be good lesson for aspiring hackers.*  *How to FIND NAND_RE of any Samsung eMMC ???*  *I will soon add support for this in eMMC TP Finder*

----------

